# Forum Problems Thread



## horseUSA (Dec 28, 2005)

Noted Problems:
Search New Posts - No username [FIXED]
Changing Avatar [FIXED]
Quote Button - Quick Reply Box [FIXED]
Number of Posted Pictures


Username Current Colors - Please suggest what colors you would like


Please included problems your noticed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

The same blue u have for regular members, a marroon or flat red for Admins, and whatever u decide for urself and Space..


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

The quote button is NOT present in the quick reply box...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Also, the Admins are now in the color of Support Team... 

And on the main Forum page, the legend showing the representative color should match what posistions are currently filled... There are no Moderators or any of that other crap.... 

Can u change the legend to match our correct positions??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent color change and I see u got the quote gimmick figured as well.... Excellent...

Did u know that Bubba The Love Spongue is on Sirius Sat???

BTW, thanks for the hard work in getting the Site updated, and for hosting it in general... Saves me from having to talk to the wife for 2 more hours per day...


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 29, 2005)

hahah, np 
have spent many hours over last few days on this, but it needed to be updated, and should be cleaner overall. I think most bugs or isssues have been worked out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2005)

Things do seem to work smoother, however, our Admin permissions are all messed up...


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

but the color is now fine!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Things do seem to work smoother, however, our Admin permissions are all messed up...



Yeap I hope this gets fixed quick. There are people here who could take things out of hand real quick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont like the way you can access the forum via the larger links...ie the whole area for each forum if you get what I mean...Just clicking the name on the smaller links was better...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

i don't really mind, i still use the small names..........


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 29, 2005)

changed so that text are the links only


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

man you're quick


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah thanks!  Its just I kept clicking off other windows and went onto a forum i didnt want to go to


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 23, 2006)

my flag wont display... (Philippines)


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 24, 2006)

should be fixed


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 25, 2006)

tnx horse


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all this great work you are doing for us Horse. Sadly though I have noticed when uploading pictures that after posting they are not in the same sequence as they have been loaded, this happened to me last night. This is quite noticeable in Sunny's Vidio Photo thread when looking at post 3674 and the elephant sequence.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 4, 2011)

Horse, I second that, thanks for all your work and I know that you are trying to get all the new software functioning. I would just like to know if you are going to or can bring back "My Replies" function the Profile > Find all Posts route is not the same. I does not show ALL posts, just to 27/feb and it does not show whether responses have been made to that thread.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2011)

Do we have flags?????


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 5, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Horse, I second that, thanks for all your work and I know that you are trying to get all the new software functioning. I would just like to know if you are going to or can bring back "My Replies" function the Profile > Find all Posts route is not the same. I does not show ALL posts, just to 27/feb and it does not show whether responses have been made to that thread.


Yes just finished midterms and have started working on the new templates and include some previous features.




N4521U said:


> Do we have flags?????


Country flags? I'm thinking of adding that back in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey David, is it possible to have to it set up where one can have two different flags? I doubt it, but I figured I would ask anyhow.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2011)

Horse, thank you again for all your efforts "My replies" would be greatly appreciated.
Also what happened to attached pictures?  Just went to "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" and what was a picture yeaterday is now a small "attached .JPEG" and several others are just thumbnails. Is this permanent or temporary?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 5, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hey David, is it possible to have two it set up where one can have two different flags? I doubt it, but I figured I would ask anyhow.


Should be doable, but might not work from the start.




mikewint said:


> Horse, thank you again for all your efforts "My replies" would be greatly appreciated.
> Also what happened to attached pictures? Just went to "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" and what was a picture yeaterday is now a small "attached .JPEG" and several others are just thumbnails. Is this permanent or temporary?


In order to save space in threads I am switching attachments to thumbnails. When you click thumbnail the larger image will show. I'm still playing with thumbnail size. Once done I have to rebuild thumbnails for all images. The thumbnails will replace attachment img.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2011)

Horse, thank you, how do I get an attached .jpeg to show as a thumbnail? all my pics are just text.jpeg can I do something to make a thumbnail appear?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Horse, thank you, how do I get an attached .jpeg to show as a thumbnail? all my pics are just text.jpeg can I do something to make a thumbnail appear?


 
Yep, same here, no photos or thumbnails showing at all............. Ditto on the work and help you are providing mate... Two flags, like my duel citizenship? U.S.A. and Aus.???? I think this would be too much. Next would be family trees!!!! LOL


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2011)

I get the same. This morning when I entered the site, the web page appeared narrower and sicne the, I get no pictures showing. Also noted that the links to the last thread page on the post list sometimes overlapped the little paperclip symbol. Ity appears the narrowing of the page view has something to do with these issues.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2011)

Horse, attatched .jpeg and .gif were showing as thumbnails for a while, now they are back to showing as just text that has to be clicked on to show. What happened?


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 12, 2011)

I have no serious forum problems here, I'll trust that you guys'll get it all sorted out eventually.
Thanks for the work and the effort in keeping one of my absolute fave forums flying. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 16, 2011)

Horse, you had posted a few days ago that "My Replies" would be up and running that day. I do not see it anywhere. Am I missing something or did you run in to a problem?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 16, 2011)

check the My Posts link up top. are those the proper search results?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 16, 2011)

Horse, THANK YOU!!! that what I have been looking for, you're the best!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

Can we have hyperlinks underlined again. Kind of hard to see them currently when there is no underline/defining feature.

Eg. Sharks Gutsy Defence isn't Enough / Sharks Gutsy Defence isn't Enough

First one is the hyperlink but the blue text is hard to see compared to underlining the hyperlinks.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 18, 2011)

That is doable, let me get to it. 



Gnomey said:


> Can we have hyperlinks underlined again. Kind of hard to see them currently when there is no underline/defining feature.
> 
> Eg. Sharks Gutsy Defence isn't Enough / Sharks Gutsy Defence isn't Enough
> 
> First one is the hyperlink but the blue text is hard to see compared to underlining the hyperlinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

That is better, thanks David. Makes the spammers easier to spot as well


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2011)

Horse, I was wondering if we could get the 'Todays Posts' link back. I know we have the 'New Posts' link, but I miss seeing the threads with recent posts to them even if they are ones I have viewed since there was a new post to them. 'Todays Posts' showed threads I hadn't seen (bolded) and posts I had looked at (not bolded) wile 'New Posts' shows only the ones I haven't looked it since a new post was made.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm with you Glenn. And Thank You in advance Horse!


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2011)

I'm having a major problem uploading pics. I'll explain....

I have 10 pics - in order from 1 to 10 to upload in a post.

The upload manager fails to upload in the order that I want instead choosing whatever it wants. I try to shift the pics to the correct position but I always seem to delete the pic which requires me to upload it again. I've even resorted to uploading a single pic, posting then editing the post to add another pic - which brings me to the next problem. When I finally have the correct order uploaded when I post, the order gets mixed up again!!! I try and try but I have no idea what is happening. Any solutions?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2011)

Interesting. Do you have the pictures numbered? That might be why.

For instance if you are uploading in the following order:

Pic2
Pic1

It still places them as:

Pic1
Pic2


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2011)

It does the same thing to me. What it is doing is loading the smaller digital info frame first and progressing along to the most info if that makes any sense. I noticed it a while back.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2011)

I had this problem until I started sorting the thumbnails in the "Attachments" viewing pane. Once they show up there, I drag and drop the thumbnails in the order I want and it seems to work every time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2011)

I didn't know you could move them, thanks for the heads up Andy.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried moving them but they don't seem to do that for me. And I thought the same - either by numbers or file size but I haven't seen a pattern. For some reason it appears random.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 1, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> I had this problem until I started sorting the thumbnails in the "Attachments" viewing pane. Once they show up there, I drag and drop the thumbnails in the order I want and it seems to work every time.


 
exactly what I did.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2011)

If you use the _ATTACH_ feature you can order them any way you want and you can even put text above or below the picture.

*The attach feature only works in the post that you uploaded the picture.*

Getting text to show below Attached Forum Pictures


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2011)

Same problem here. Posted 9 pics in numerical order, viewing pane shows them in order loaded, but server or whatever kept putting last ones first. Did Andy's and Harrison's trick to get them in right order (thanks for that advice guys!)

Also, not a problem as such, but rather a question: Why was the 'I'll trade U 4 that' thread closed down?

Cheers, 
Evan


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2011)

Again?

Its unlocked Evan.


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheers Chris! (Is this regular occurrence??)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2011)

been happening


----------



## imalko (Jul 6, 2011)

It happened again...
Wanted to post a comment to "The Group Build Participants Icon Thread....", but was unable to do so as the thread is locked. Can someone of the Mod team unlock it please. Thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2011)

AS far as I remember, that thread has alays been locked so that Wurger can post icons. I will check.


----------



## imalko (Jul 6, 2011)

There is another thread which serves as GB Icon database and which is locked. But the one I was referring to was opened for comments till now.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. I posted in the locked thread for the other Mods. Will check the other thread.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2011)

Re-opened now.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2011)

I think if you check with Gnomey you will find he has been locking threads by accident. Don't know how he does it but I have caught it a couple of times on threads he and I have been on. We might have to give him a new nickname. He does go back and unlock them if you ask nicely.


----------



## Elmas (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm experimenting ( from about two or three months) some difficulties in getting in...

About one in two I receive a notice telling me that the site is not available.

It never happened before.

Regards


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2012)

Can you make a screen shot of what it looks like? 

I am asking because I am not having this problem. What browser are you using?


----------



## Elmas (Feb 27, 2012)

Today it seems to go well. Of course I will let you know as soon it will happen again.
Google Chrome.


----------



## Elmas (Feb 29, 2012)

Here. of course after a while all of it returned normal.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2012)

If no spyware, or virus detected there something else must be a problem.
Have you check your hardware from the internet cable to the router?

Also clear the Chrome cache ......

Have you checked other net browsers like Mozilla Firefox etc...? It seems this is a Chrome problem as it has a problem when it first 'greets' java script.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2012)

If you don't know how to reset the Chrome cache check this

Google Chrome: Clear Cache

Delete cache and other browser data - Google Chrome Help


----------



## Elmas (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Wurger:
Clear Cache seems to solve the problems.
Cheers


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2012)

You'r welcome.


----------

